# Richborough Power Station, May 2010



## tom46 (May 17, 2010)

After a leisurely stroll round the Rank Hovis Mill up the road in Ramsgate (highly recommended, photos to come later from K-U), we nipped along the coast to Richborough power station.

Having always seen these imposing chimneys on the horizon when I was a bit smaller, I've always been slightly in awe of them. You can see them for miles and miles, and they always spooked me out quite a bit, so while K-U wasn't too bothered about going here (he thought it was going to be just a load of old chimneys), I was pretty up for it, having seen the potential for great photography from this location.

Richborough was built in 1962, burning coal then oill. In the 1990s, they started to burn this stuff called Orimulsion, basically knock-off bitumen with water in it, from the Venezuelan government, believing it to be really clean. Unfortunately, the acid rain it caused started killing fish and peeling paint off people's cars, so they shut the plant in 1996. Ho hum. A lot of buildings are indeed now gone/empty shells, but we managed to get into the admin area as well as a good mooch round the chimneys, turbine hall, etc. Also had the company of a gentleman who was for some reason cutting the grass 

Shot these on 35mm, I hope you like them (seeing as the day's pictures cost me 23 bloody quid to get developed ).

Visited with Kent-Urbex.






1






2






3






4






5






6






7






8






9






10






11






12






13






14


And your bonus... I'm not too sure about this one, seeing as it's a film shot but I ran it through the compootah to see what I could do with it. Feels a bit dirty. But it's me 







Thanks a bunch for looking, people.

Tom


----------



## krela (May 17, 2010)

I actually really like that self-portrait. Thanks for sharing


----------



## klempner69 (May 17, 2010)

Great shots there Tom,I like the history too..acid rain plus fish killing!


----------



## Neosea (May 17, 2010)

This looks great, cool photos! I so wanted to do this but the little lady wasn't up to it.


----------



## Kent-urbex (May 17, 2010)

Great shots there was a good place to explore in the end, even if we both got wet feet


----------



## tom46 (May 17, 2010)

Kent-urbex said:


> Great shots there was a good place to explore in the end, even if we both got wet feet



Definitely man, cheers for driving and getting those difficult shots  looking forward to seeing yours.


----------



## Goafer (May 17, 2010)

Nice photos. It's great to see people still using 35mm. Really should bring mine out of retirement at some point.


----------



## megadoomer (May 18, 2010)

some great pic there, thanks for sharing, totaly worth the 23 quid! lol. seems to be a nice, tidy site. gonna have ot get down there n pay a visit, power stations are awesome!


----------



## Foxylady (May 18, 2010)

Really lovely pics, Tom. I only ever use 35mm, so I know what you mean about the cost! Well worth it, though.
I like that self-portrait, too.
Fabulous explore.


----------



## tom46 (May 20, 2010)

Goafer said:


> Nice photos. It's great to see people still using 35mm. Really should bring mine out of retirement at some point.





megadoomer said:


> some great pic there, thanks for sharing, totaly worth the 23 quid! lol. seems to be a nice, tidy site. gonna have ot get down there n pay a visit, power stations are awesome!





Foxylady said:


> Really lovely pics, Tom. I only ever use 35mm, so I know what you mean about the cost! Well worth it, though.
> I like that self-portrait, too.
> Fabulous explore.



Thanks peoplel  Looks like I'm finally getting the hang of this photography lark.

A quick aside: I noticed a couple of weeks ago that reports of this site were starting to go up again after a long period of seeing nothing, which is what prompted me to go. After hearing various scare stories about it being very difficult in several aspects... let's just say that if anyone is thinking about going here, now is the best time.


----------



## vwdirtboy (May 20, 2010)

great pix there fella!


----------



## Kent-urbex (May 23, 2010)

Here a few of mine sorry taken so long

1#





2#





3#





4#


----------

